# Crysis Remastered: NVIDIA’s VKRay Vulkan extension



## ZockerCompanion (18. September 2020)

Hi,

ich könnte etwas Hilfe gebrauchen.
Laut Webseite (https://www.crytek.com/news/crysis-remastered-out-now-for-pc-playstation-4-and-xbox-one) soll Crysis Remastered auf dem PC zum Launch NVIDIA's VKRay Vulkan Extension unterstützen für Hardware-Raytracing (DLSS zum späteren Zeitpunkt).
Da ich eine RTX Karte habe, möchte ich natürlich gerne diesen Vorteil nutzen (und nicht das Software-Raytracing).
Aber ich kann nirgendswo in den Optionen was finden, wo ich das einstellen kann. Hab ich den Satz missverstanden und es ist noch nicht draußen? Muss ich noch was extra Runterladen? Oder bin ich einfach zu Blöd um die Option zu finden 

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Mühe 


Btw. NVIDIA RTX 2060 mit aktuellem Treiber ( 456.38 )

Zitat von der Webseite: Additionally, Crysis Remastered supports hardware-based ray tracing using NVIDIA’s VKRay Vulkan extension *on launch* and NVIDIA® DLSS technology will be added soon, for NVIDIA® GeForce® RTX GPU.


Edit: Ah, das Spiel soll automatisch erkennen, wenn eine RTX Grafikkarte verbaut ist und Raytracing dann darüber laufen lassen.


----------

